

Show HN: Lazily load dumb ads in responsive layouts – lazy-ads - jameswragg
https://github.com/madgex/lazy-ads
I&#x27;m dealing with over 30 ad providers &amp; barely any support responsive layouts so I end up with ads loading but not visible on small screens. A performance overhead I do&#x27;t want, this is an attempt to patch this problem - would love to hear your feedback!
======
jameswragg
I'm dealing with over 30 ad providers & barely any support responsive layouts
so I end up with ads loading but not visible on small screens. A performance
overhead I don't want, this is an attempt to patch this problem - would love
to hear your feedback!

